# [SOLVED] Intel 945GM kernel option missing?

## commander-keen

Hello,

I have a working gentoo on two machines, they have nvidia cards (using nouveau). X-server is happy and everything is fine. However I cloned the gentoo to a third machine which has an intel graphics card (Intel 945GM). Xserver does not start on that machine, although I added support for intel cards when i built that machine's kernel. I also added "intel" to VIDEO_CARDS and recompiled the x-server using:

emerge -DuNa xorg-server

The x-server's log says. No screens found. Here's an excerpt from the X-Server log:

```

[    40.047] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    40.047] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    40.047] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.047]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.99.910

[    40.047]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    40.047]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    40.047] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    40.047] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[    40.048] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    40.048] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    40.048] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[    40.048] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    40.048] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    40.048] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    40.048] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    40.048] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    40.048] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    40.048] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    40.048] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    40.048] (II) Unloading vesa

[    40.048] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    40.048] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[    40.049] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics: 2000-5000

[    40.049] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics: 5100

[    40.049] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics: 5200

[    40.049] (--) using VT number 7

[    40.054] (EE) No devices detected.

[    40.054] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    40.054] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    40.054] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    40.054] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    40.054] (EE) 

```

My kernel should supports intel cards, I double-checked that:

here's the kernel's full .config file:

http://students.fim.uni-passau.de/~schieder/.config

Kernel version is 3.13.3

```

[...]

 < > DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU 

 <*> Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer 

  [*]   Intel GMA600 support (Experimental) 

  [*]   Intel GMA3600/3650 support (Experimental) 

 < > DisplayLink

[...]

```

Here's my make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist X sqlite"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

I somewhere read that KMS is often related to this issue. I can see that the option I eventually picked in my kernel conf selects KMS for Intel GMA5/600.

But it does not list the 945GM. Is that a problem?

Lspci tells me:

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

```

Any help is greatly apreciated

MaxLast edited by commander-keen on Sat Mar 01, 2014 8:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eccerr0r

The i945 is not the same as GMA500/600 - you'll  need to set the other Intel KMS driver.  Some versions of the kernel use CONFIG_DRM_I915 and its _KMS on default - this would be the right driver to use.

----------

## commander-keen

Yes, I totaly agree that I must have missed a kernel option. So I searched for

CONFIG_DRM_I915

in the config, but it seems as if the 3.13.3 kernel does not have this option. I tried the latest LTS kernel, but same thing here. Obviously I am missing something here.

What happened to the intel kernel option? Do I really need to downgrade to an older kernel?

----------

## commander-keen

Ok I just thought of building a .config from scratch and the options offered by

```
make menuconfig
```

in the graphics section vastly changed. It may be due to I copied a .config from an older kernel some intel options disapeared...Last edited by commander-keen on Sat Mar 01, 2014 7:46 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

commander-keen,

Its still there.  You can't see it as its depends are not satisfied.  The kernel help says

```
Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics (DRM_I915)

CONFIG_DRM_I915:

Choose this option if you have a system that has "Intel Graphics

Media Accelerator" or "HD Graphics" integrated graphics,

including 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G, 915G, 945G, 965G,

G35, G41, G43, G45 chipsets and Celeron, Pentium, Core i3,

Core i5, Core i7 as well as Atom CPUs with integrated graphics.

If M is selected, the module will be called i915. AGP support

is required for this driver to work. This driver is used by

the Intel driver in X.org 6.8 and XFree86 4.4 and above. It

replaces the older i830 module that supported a subset of the

hardware in older X.org releases.

Note that the older i810/i815 chipsets require the use of the

i810 driver instead, and the Atom z5xx series has an entirely

different implementation.

Symbol: DRM_I915 [=n]

Type : tristate

Prompt: Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> Graphics support

Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/Kconfig:1

Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=y] && AGP [=y] && AGP_INTEL [=n]

Selects: SHMEM [=y] && TMPFS [=y] && DRM_KMS_HELPER [=y] && BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT [=y] && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y] && VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL [=y] && INPUT [=y] && ACPI_VIDEO [=y] && ACPI_BUTTON [=y]
```

That's my Depends on: settings, so its invisible in my make.conf too.

----------

## commander-keen

Yes, now it's there.

It immediately showed up when I ran a

```
make oldconfig
```

Let's hope for the best that the X-server is happy now...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

commander-keen,

You must run make oldconfig whenever you put a .config file into a kernel it does not belong to.

----------

## commander-keen

That's it. X-Server now is starting fine.

Thanks for your help!

----------

